# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Vraag over afbouw Zoloft - gaat dit over?

## shanniepennie

Hallo allemaal,

kan het dat ik nog (lang) last ga hebben na stoppen medicatie?

sinds 4 weken ben ik gestopt met zoloft, onder begeleiding. Na totaal stoppen heb ik nog 2 weken begeleiding gehad, het was vreselijk. Maar nu na 4 weken merk ik nog steeds de uitwerking ervan. Kan dit? Ik ben vaker duizelig, depersonalisatie, last van mijn ogen, moe. Gaat dit nog weg?

Ze zeiden dat het snel uit je bloed is dus niet lang last moet hebben. Maar aan de andere kant hoor ik dat het wel een half jaar kan duren totdat je lichaam weer gewend is. Ik heb het 3 jaar geslikt. Mijn huisarts en psychiater zijn er ook niet echt duidelijk over.

Misschien hier iemand met ervaringen afbouw anti-depressiva en de na sleep ervan? Komt aan deze nasleep een eind?

----------


## gabry

Hoi Shanniepennie,
Hoe lang heb je gedaan over het afbouwen?
Wie heeft je begeleidt in het afbouwen?
Hoe sneller je afbouwt, hoe groter de kans op bijwerkingen.

Ik ken de uitwerking, en het is geen feest, heb je je bloed laten onderzoeken bij een huisarts/ziekenhuis-labaratorium? 
De reden waarom je huisarts en psych hier zo onduidelijk over zijn is omdat ze veel te snel laten afbouwen. 
Bovendien weten ze nog steeds niet hoe lichaam/geest reageert op lange termijn.

Het is nu heel belangrijk voor je dat je goed naar je lichaam luistert!
Het duurt namelijk een jaar voordat de balans in je hersenen weer is hersteld. Sorry beter nieuws heb ik niet. Het afbouwen is 1 het redden zonder en volhouden is 2.
Heel veel sterkte!
Misschien kun je eens mijn berichten lezen er staat heel veel info in, waar je misschien iets aan hebt.

Liefs Gabry

----------


## shanniepennie

Heey!

dankje voor het antwoord! 

ik heb afgebouwd in 8 weken. Eerste 4 weken van 50 naar 25 mg en na 4 weken van 25 naar 0 mg. Ik ben door zowel mijn psychiater als door mijn psycholoog begeleid in een herstellingsoord. Maar mij viel al erg op hoeveel meningen van psychiaters anders zijn. Mijn vorige psychiater zei namelijk dat ik meteen kon stoppen en dat ik dan 2 weken klachten zou krijgen en dat was het. Naar mijn mening grote onzin. 

Ik heb mijn bloed laten onderzoeken inderdaad en dat was prima!

Met de info die je geeft kan ik wel wat! Ik denk namelijk ook dat het voor je hersenen nog flink wennen is allemaal en dat dat idd wel even duurt! Maar ik blijf positief en zal er nooit meer aan beginnen, voelde me zo raar op een gegeven moment met die pillen. ik had vooral het idee dat ik veel in het verleden bleef "hangen" en niet verder kwam. Ik was gewoon anders. Ook al had ik nog last van depressies, ik wilde toch stoppen, voelde niet meer goed voor me.

Ik ga heel goed naar mijn lichaam luisteren en dat doe ik al. Ik ga rusten als ik merk dat ik duizelig word en alles gaat tintelen. zoveel mogelijk op vaste tijden slapen en goed eten. alleen het sporten lukt me nog niet. misschien teveel voor mijn lichaam?

ik zal je artikelen zeker gaan lezen!

bedankt!

----------


## shanniepennie

zijn er nog andere dingen die je kunt slikken om er beter doorheen te komen. Ik las ergens omega? welke, 3-6-9?

----------


## shanniepennie

wat ik hier allemaal lees op het forum, jeetje! Dat betekent dat ik eigenlijk TE SNEL afgebouwd ben. Maar nu na 4 weken geen medicatie, gaat het eigenlijk best goed! maar ik besef me heel goed dat het nog een jaar kan duren, dat accepteer ik wel en dan kom ik er wel. Ik hoop gewoon dat de klachten te handelen blijven, want ik wil nooit meer aan die rotzooi beginnen!

ja, sorry voor mijn vele posts, maar schrik er wel van dat ik te snel afgebouwd ben.

----------


## gabry

Hoi,

Blij te lezen dat je iets aan mijn antwoord hebt.
Het gaat om omega 3 een hoge dosering, maar dat is vooral tijdens het afbouwen.
Ik slikte 2000mg per dag tijdens de afbouw en daarna niet meer, al was dat waarschijnlijk wel beter, maar op de een of andere manier kon ik de omega niet meer verdragen na het stoppen.

----------


## pruts

Hey,

men mag dan wel zeggen dat AD niet verslavend zijn, ik stel er men vraagtekens bij. Ik zie me nooit meer stoppen met AD (men wereld stort gewoon in), terwijl ik dat vroeger nooit heb gehad. Misschien is he tniet specifiek het stoppen met Zoloft, maar gewoon de ontwenning van een leven zonder AD? Of depressie klachten die terug komen?

----------


## sietske763

bij mij zijn het steeds de depressieve gevoelens die optreden na een paar maanden.
afkicken doe ik zonder moeite, snel en weinig klachten, dus heb gewoon AD nodig omdat de serotinine huishouding in mijn hoofd niet goed geregeld is

----------

